# Theraband visit clothinglatex - chronytest



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello friends,
i made some test with a alternative Slingshot latex that is normal use for latex clothing.

in this test i use the chrony like Gary (Flatband) recommends it, this is very good to see the effective speed you have at target shooting!
so i have no chance to push the speed with shooting technics.

i can´t hit the target with every shot because it was not so easy for me to shot with three different slingshots and three different bandset direct succession.

here the video, you need some time to watch because i don´t want cut too much














i speak german language because I'll spare you my poorly spoken English







but i think the pictures say it all









Tobias


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, Tobias. That was very interesting.

I must say that you are very brave to have your camers set up right in front of the chrony ... I would probably get a flier the first shot and smash it!!

Also, although the porno bands were the slowest, the name is so appealing I do not see how anyone could resist using them!!! But at least it suggests an alternative source of slingshot bands. However I suppose porno suits would probably be very expensive new, and I would not want to risk used material ....









Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Charles,
i´m glad you like it.
the porno bands (new) are the same price than TB Gold, but you need more of them because draw is like TB silver.


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I live in Islington (North London), home of 'Fettered Pleasures'of Holloway Road - specialists in bondage gear and bespoke latex wear (located just north of Islington Central Library) - and of the Pentonville Rubber Company, a shop in Pentonville Road which sells, alongside expanded foam for upholstery and various sizes of rubber tubing (not, unfortunately the dankung type), the sheer latex sheeting used by Fettered Pleasures for their bespoke rubber *fetish* wear.
As a long term user of this latex sheeting (for making vibraphone mallets - honest guv) I wish to dispute Tobias' use, and Charles' endorsement, of the term 'Pornoband'.
The correct description, as any long term resident of the degenerate and corrupt(ing) London Borough of Islington would surely agree, is* FETISH BAND*.
Thank You


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

maljo said:


> I live in Islington (North London), home of 'Fettered Pleasures'of Holloway Road - specialists in bondage gear and bespoke latex wear (located just north of Islington Central Library) - and of the Pentonville Rubber Company, a shop in Pentonville Road which sells, alongside expanded foam for upholstery and various sizes of rubber tubing (not, unfortunately the dankung type), the sheer latex sheeting used by Fettered Pleasures for their bespoke rubber *fetish* wear.
> As a long term user of this latex sheeting (for making vibraphone mallets - honest guv) I wish to dispute Tobias' use, and Charles' endorsement, of the term 'Pornoband'.
> The correct description, as any long term resident of the degenerate and corrupt(ing) London Borough of Islington would surely agree, is* FETISH BAND*.
> Thank You


Hmmmm ... while "fetish band" does have a certain charm, it sounds more like a group of guys playing heavy metal. While you may well be right that it is not an entirely correct name, I bet I could sell more "pornobands". Maybe it's a case of "you say tomayto and I say tomahto". In any case, hats off to Tobias for making slingshots just a bit more sexy!

Maybe you should consider hosting a big slingshot shoot in your neighborhood, complete with fashion shows, tours, and maybe even demonstrations ....























Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Maljo, i think both description, "fetish band" and "porno band" are from the alternative use derived .
in germany is the latex under the name "latex film" available, i think this is maybe a neutral name to use it in each direction.

but i think "porno band" is an nice name for a slingshotband.

still, this bands are not so effectiv, you can see it in my video above! i´m don´t use it normal this was only a test.
too see what is good for slingshot.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure I think I understand the latex fetish, but anything that increases consumer demand for high elongation, high resilience latex sheet has to be applauded.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm not sure I think I understand the latex fetish, but anything that increases consumer demand for high elongation, high resilience latex sheet has to be applauded.


Ours is not to reason why .... ours is just to shoot and try (or should that be "cry"?)









Cheers ..... Charles


----------

